# Notebook Samsung Corona Wlan

## Gentoo-kid

Hallo, ich habe ein Problem bei meinem alten Notebook Samsung CoronaR 03RK p35 :

Fuer den wireless-lan-button am Notebook brauche ich Treiber, laut google, 

zb dem etwas alten  http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Ipw2200

```

emerge net-wireless/ipw2200  und evtl noch etwas im Kernel aktivieren.
```

Das gibt mit google in einem post von 2012, schein also im Kernel zu sein, aber wie aktiviere ich das:

*when in menuconfig, hit the / (forward slash) to search, and key in the symbol name (e.g. CONFIG_IPW2200) 

 *some of the wireless drivers require WIRELESS_EXT/WEXT be enabled in order for them to even show up in menuconfig. I don't recall offhand, but, sometimes those symbols for wireless extensions cannot be enabled directly (are hidden), so you have to enable CONFIG_HOSTAP, which quietly enables them. I think, however, that in the case of IPW2200, this does not apply. You need only make sure CFG80211 and CFG80211_WEXT are enabled, then IPW2200 will become visible 

That should get you started more or less.

```
 app-laptop/acpi4asus.
```

Das ebuild gibt es in meinem Portage Tree nicht, was kann/muss ich statt dessen nehmen?

http://files.deruwe.de/Gentoo/Ebuilds/archive/app-laptop/acpi4asus/

http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/app-laptop/acpi4asus/?hideattic=0

http://acpi4asus.sourceforge.net/

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

Danke schonmal.

----------

